# How to Sell Toothbrushes



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The kids filed back into class Monday morning. They were very
excited. Their weekend assignment was to sell something, then give a
talk on productive salesmanship.

Little Sally led off: "I sold girl scout cookies and I made $30," she
said proudly, "My sales approach was to appeal to the customer's civil
spirit and I credit that approach for my obvious success."

"Very good," said the teacher.

Little Jenny was next: "I sold magazines," she said, "I made $45 and I
explained to everyone that magazines would keep them up on current
events."

"Very good, Jenny," said the teacher..

Eventually, it was Little Johnny's turn. The teacher held her breath
... Little Johnny walked to the front of the classroom and dumped a
box full of cash on the teacher's desk. "$2,467," he said. 
"$2,467!" cried the teacher, "What in the world were you selling" 
"Toothbrushes," said Little Johnny.

"Toothbrushes," echoed the teacher, "How could you possibly sell enough
tooth brushes to make that much money?"

"I found the busiest corner in town," said Little Johnny, "I set up a
Dip & Chip stand, I gave everybody who walked by a free sample."

They all said the same thing, "Hey, this tastes like dog poop!"

Then I would say, "It is dog poop. Wanna buy a toothbrush? I used the
President Obama method of giving you something awful, but looks good, and free,
and then making them pay to get the bad taste out of their mouth.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> -_O-


+1


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- :rotfl: -oooo- Oh, goodness, that brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

-_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- -oooo-


----------

